# update pivot tables



## robertvdb (Dec 22, 2022)

is there any way to AUTOMATICALLY update pivot tables, following changing underlying data or amending underlaying data, WITHOUT using VBA code ?

Thanks.


----------



## Sufiyan97 (Dec 22, 2022)

I think inserting a table in source data will help.






						How to create a dynamic Pivot Table to auto refresh expanding data in Excel?
					






					www.extendoffice.com


----------



## robertvdb (Dec 23, 2022)

no, doesn't work.  I already have inserted a table there.  If I press ALT+F5 then it refreshes, but I prefer automatic refreshing.


----------



## Alex Blakenburg (Dec 23, 2022)

No there is no way of doing it without a macro. It can be an event macro so that no action is required.
You can do a timed refresh is you build your pivot table by throwing either Power Query and/or the Data Model into the equation but I would not consider it automatic and it will slow down your workbook.

The video below goes through the various options including the Macro option which Mynda suggests attaching to a Deactivate Event on the Worksheet that is the Source of the Pivot table.


----------



## robertvdb (Dec 25, 2022)

Thanks Alex.  So it turns out that I'll have to use VBA.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Alex Blakenburg (Dec 25, 2022)

Thanks for closing to loop on this. Sorry it wasn't you what you hoped for.
Merry Christmas


----------

